# Dakota283 Kennel review



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

I purchased a Dakota 283 kennel at pheasant fest. Nice kennel. Very strong but still light enough to carry by oneself. Has a handle in the middle for easy carrying. Door and locking latch are very sturdy and solid which is what sold me. I am very happy customer. Check them out. 

https://dakota283.com/

I am in no way affiliated with Dakota kennel company. I met the owner at the show. He seemed like a good guy and I liked his kennels. Being small business owner myself I wanted to help him promote a product I myself purchased.


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

What size is your kennel and what size dog do you think it fits well?


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

DH said:


> What size is your kennel and what size dog do you think it fits well?


I bought the medium kennel as my girl is only 57-60 lbs.


----------

